# Dunno if too soon?



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Had my baby nearly 7 weeks ago, took us 5 years to have her and miracously it was a naturals Bfp before Ivf drugs were to start that month anyway long story short should I try for another as it took so long to have our little girl, my plan was to try after 2 years but my oh thinks since we ain't doing what we was before acupunture etc his sperm could've went down again (reason we was about to do Ivf) im a bit paranoid Incase i get pregnant within first month but what if I dont and takes ages to fall pregnant again anybody got any advice?xx


----------



## mrswoofy (Aug 5, 2013)

Well I'm 43 so don't have such a luxury of time but so long as you have the medical go ahead (best to wait if you had a c-section) why don't you enjoy not trying. DH and I are loving not having to do temperature charts, ovulation stocks, blood tests etc and just enjoy being together. We're probably being better at getting shots on target naturally so just bought some trying vitamins.


----------

